# Ride difference between Supersix and Evo?



## duffin

Love my Supersix 3 but curious what is better about the Evo.


----------



## ph0enix

It's lighter, faster, stiffer and it absorbs road vibrations better.
The differences are pretty noticeable especially if you ride both back to back. With that being said, I love my Supersix 4 and feel no need to upgrade any time soon.


----------



## mdloc0

There's not that much is there? I'm at the stage of the SS or Evo in about a month when i get the other $1000. But with the wheels on it i may be looking at another brand

MDL


----------



## duffin

ph0enix said:


> It's lighter, faster, stiffer and it absorbs road vibrations better.
> The differences are pretty noticeable especially if you ride both back to back. With that being said, I love my Supersix 4 and feel no need to upgrade any time soon.


I know this is subjective, but is it 10% better or substantially better like 30-40%?


----------



## scsi

i was wondering this as well. i'd LOVE an evo but the regular supersix is much more affordable. are there any posted weights of the supersix to compare w/ the evo?


----------



## veloci1

I've had both and i went back to the SuperSix. nothing wrong withte Evo. it is just that i feel the SS feels better up front when descending. there is soft feel to the Evo coming downhill. maybe i am used to the SS being stiff in the HT area. i switched back becasue like i said, it felt better to me. to comment on ph0enix's views:


*It's lighter*-for sure, at least 200 grams
, 
*faster*-i do not agree. you make the bike faster. i did not go any faster with the EVO

*stiffer*- i did not feel that. i could not tell the difference in the BB area. i did feel that the EVO is more comfortable up front, but, like i said above, i like the SS in the HT area.

*and it absorbs road vibrations better*- could not tell the difference. 

i am 186 lbs, so, maybe my fat A....s cannot tell the difference.

just my 2 cents


----------



## scsi

thanks for the inputs, especially on weight. main reason I want the evo is simply because of the low weight. sounds like the supersix weighs about the same as my addict so I'll likely stick with that and perhaps save for an evo someday


----------



## hypercycler

I've switched from a SS HM to an EVO a couple months ago. I transferred all the parts over (except for the seatpost and FD) and the EVO is appx. 0.7lb lighter. I have to agree the front end on the EVO probably not as stiff as the SS but the EVO climbs better in my case. Both are pretty efficient on pedaling. 

Does the EVO make me go faster? I'm not too sure, but I do see a slight gain (0.3-0.4mph) on avg speed during my regular workout route (30 miles route, mainly flat with some rolling hills) with the EVO.


----------



## duffin

Hypercycler - The Cannondale website does not show that the 2012 Supersix comes with a hi-mod frame where as the Evo does.


----------



## ziscwg

duffin said:


> Hypercycler - The Cannondale website does not show that the 2012 Supersix comes with a hi-mod frame where as the Evo does.


in 2011 and 2010 it did IIRC


----------



## hypercycler

duffin said:


> Hypercycler - The Cannondale website does not show that the 2012 Supersix comes with a hi-mod frame where as the Evo does.


Oh my SuperSix HM was a 2010 model.


----------



## Super_6_3

I had some remorse for not being able to test ride an evo but I can't complain about anything with my bike. And after reading responses and other reviews, I'm glad I didn't and saved a couple Ks, part of which went to the wheels.


----------



## gp257

I own both, My Evo has Ultegra DI2 , FSA SL-K light crank, it was built frame up (cannondale warrantied my synapse frame and I got a smoking deal on the evo). and the supersix (my winter/backup/bad weather bike) is a 5 but I upgraded the seat, seat post, brakes, and crank (FSA force). 
My evo is much better climber and drives forward much better with every pedal stroke. It is 1.8 lbs lighter = 15.1 vs. 16.9 better wheels on the evo BTW both are 2012 
I have $5K into my evo and $2.5 K into the supersix. If I could only have 1 bike and money was tight I would go with the supersix with the nicer wheels and be down to 16 lbs BUT if money isn't a problem I would go evo for sure it is a very special frame . Or do what I did buy both .. Canondale was running a sale last month a 5 (105 group) for $1800 I paid $1,750 but a 5 starts out at 18.3 lbs with look pedals.
I have the bug and as much time as i'm spending on the a bicycle I find it all worth it... If your riding only 1 to 2 days a week spend $$ accordingly


----------



## duffin

gp257 said:


> I own both, My Evo has Ultegra DI2 , FSA SL-K light crank, it was built frame up (cannondale warrantied my synapse frame and I got a smoking deal on the evo). and the supersix (my winter/backup/bad weather bike) is a 5 but I upgraded the seat, seat post, brakes, and crank (FSA force).
> My evo is much better climber and drives forward much better with every pedal stroke. It is 1.8 lbs lighter = 15.1 vs. 16.9 better wheels on the evo BTW both are 2012
> I have $5K into my evo and $2.5 K into the supersix. If I could only have 1 bike and money was tight I would go with the supersix with the nicer wheels and be down to 16 lbs BUT if money isn't a problem I would go evo for sure it is a very special frame . Or do what I did buy both .. Canondale was running a sale last month a 5 (105 group) for $1800 I paid $1,750 but a 5 starts out at 18.3 lbs with look pedals.
> I have the bug and as much time as i'm spending on the a bicycle I find it all worth it... If your riding only 1 to 2 days a week spend $$ accordingly


What wheels are you using?


----------



## gp257

duffin said:


> What wheels are you using?


Dt swiss 465 w/ 240 hubs on the supersix and Reynolds DV3K on the evo


----------



## duffin

veloci1 said:


> I've had both and i went back to the SuperSix. nothing wrong withte Evo. it is just that i feel the SS feels better up front when descending. there is soft feel to the Evo coming downhill. maybe i am used to the SS being stiff in the HT area. i switched back becasue like i said, it felt better to me. to comment on ph0enix's views:
> 
> 
> *It's lighter*-for sure, at least 200 grams
> ,
> *faster*-i do not agree. you make the bike faster. i did not go any faster with the EVO
> 
> *stiffer*- i did not feel that. i could not tell the difference in the BB area. i did feel that the EVO is more comfortable up front, but, like i said above, i like the SS in the HT area.
> 
> *and it absorbs road vibrations better*- could not tell the difference.
> 
> i am 186 lbs, so, maybe my fat A....s cannot tell the difference.
> 
> just my 2 cents


So you replaced the wheels on your 2012 SS already? I am thinking about doing so, but to new to road biking and not sure what to do.

I started this thread here to gather info.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/keep-mavic-ksyrium-equippe-289225.html


----------



## Super_6_3

gp257 said:


> I own both, My Evo has Ultegra DI2 , FSA SL-K light crank, it was built frame up (cannondale warrantied my synapse frame and I got a smoking deal on the evo).


how did that work out and how much extra did it cost to upgrade?


----------

